# What is the difference between the Scottish Rite & York Rite.



## kyle bruce (Dec 6, 2015)

Please explain.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 6, 2015)

Scottish Rite is a system of further Masonic education, spread out over 29 degrees. It originated in France and came to the States through the Caribbean and into Louisiana, then up through the populated areas. The York "rite" isn't a direct path, but an amalgamation of degrees that Americans lumped together, and includes the Mark and Royal Arch degrees which are normally found in separate paths.


----------



## Jason A. Mitchell (Jan 1, 2016)

This might help sort it out. Then again, it might just make it more confusing.

www.arslatomorum.com/which-rite-is-right/


----------



## Mel Knight (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not sure if you're a mason or not, but keep in mind that 500% of the time you will respectively receive watered down answers. The only true way of answering your question is to follow your gut feeling and join which ever body floats your curiosity the most.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 3, 2016)

Brethren I know who are members of both bodies say they find the teachings complement each other.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 7, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> Brethren I know who are members of both bodies say they find the teachings complement each other.


I totally agree with this. There are differences as well as similarities. It is my opinion that to get a really well rounded 'Masonic education" you need to join both. As I said, this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 7, 2016)

To me, SR is a survey of philosophy on man's relationship to Deity, to Government, and to his fellow man.  

Chapter and Council build on the Hyramic myth and are also worthwhile from an historical viewpoint (as in historical fiction).   Though based in Christian scripture, the  Mark degree teaches a lesson of humility. KT provides lessons in chivalry based on a romanticised notion of the real Templars. 

I urge all Masons to take the  Royal Arch degree.  It is also a pathway to other appendant orders.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 8, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> To me, SR is a survey of philosophy on man's relationship to Deity, to Government, and to his fellow man.
> 
> Chapter and Council build on the Hyramic myth and are also worthwhile from an historical viewpoint (as in historical fiction). Though based in Christian scripture, the Mark degree teaches a lesson of humility.


Very good definitions.


----------



## Ressam (Jan 8, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> To me, SR is a survey of philosophy on man's relationship to Deity, to Government, and to his fellow man.
> 
> Chapter and Council build on the Hyramic myth and are also worthwhile from an historical viewpoint (as in historical fiction).   Though based in Christian scripture, the  Mark degree teaches a lesson of humility. KT provides lessons in chivalry based on a romanticised notion of the real Templars.
> 
> I urge all Masons to take the  Royal Arch degree.  It is also a pathway to other appendant orders.



Hi, Mr.Glen!
Hope you are well.
Can I ask somethin'.
As I understood -- "Hyramic Myth" teachs Masons(who are gettin' Masters degree), about -- "Life Shortness".
But, at the same time(if I'm not mistaken) -- Freemasons are bein' taught about -- "Immortality of Soul".
I see some kind of -- contradiction, here.
May be my question'll sound stupid(as always), but, I'll ask:
generally, does Freemasonry teachs his Members sth. like -- "This World (on the Earth) is full of sin, evil, etc. And in "another World"(after death
of physical body) there will be another Good World, where everythin' will be good, everyone will gratify himself eternally.
Could you, please, explain a little bit?
Thank you!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 8, 2016)

It would be easier to read your posts if you spelled words and didn't use so many apostrophes. 

The ritual in my symbolic degrees  does not teach that the world is full of sin and evil and does not teach everything will be good in heaven and there will be endless gratification.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't want to offend anyone, if you are Scottish Rite  you are alright, but when You are on the left side you got to get checked, cuz there is a guy over there with a big Sword. When he swished it around, sacred me to death I said oh no not for me....LOL


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 16, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> I don't want to offend anyone, if you are Scottish Rite  you are alright, but when You are on the left side you got to get checked, cuz there is a guy over there with a big Sword. When he swished it around, sacred me to death I said oh no not for me....LOL


I dont understand?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2016)

Knight Templar, Keepers of the gate of King Solomon's  Temple


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> Knight Templar, Keepers of the gate of King Solomon's  Temple


I didn't get it either, now I do, lol.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2016)

them Knights Templar carry big swords...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> them Knights Templar carry big swords...


Yeah, I'm one of them, lol.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 16, 2016)

see that big ol knife on ur app????lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 16, 2016)

But you were talking about the AASR?...Im still confused

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm talking bout that guy sitting on the house, and Knights Templar.....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 17, 2016)

this must be a PHA thing...or YR thing cause I have no clue what you are talking about


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 17, 2016)

We get that it's KT.  I don't get the "sitting on the house" part.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 17, 2016)

We use a tyler type officein both rites, but they sit in the floor. Can't have any broken hips.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 17, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Sitting on the house:   traditionally the KT assemblies put a lookout up on the tiled roof - a tyler.


Have never heard of this...thats interesting

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 18, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> We get that it's KT.  I don't get the "sitting on the house" part.


Same here.


JamestheJust said:


> Sitting on the house:   traditionally the KT assemblies put a lookout up on the tiled roof - a tyler.


This is a new one on me, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm talking bout Warriors app, the horse...didn'y mean to confuse anyone...and definitely not trying to degrade on their affilation of their choice of houses they belong to.../G\


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 25, 2016)

now im even more confused


----------



## Matt S (Oct 25, 2016)

Pretty sure he meant horse...the guy sitting on the horse in Warriors avi


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 25, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> I'm talking bout Warriors app, the horse...didn'y mean to confuse anyone...and definitely not trying to degrade on their affilation of their choice of houses they belong to.../G\





Matt S said:


> Pretty sure he meant horse...the guy sitting on the horse in Warriors avi


O.K.....NOW I get it!!!


----------

